# Smoked Cheese on MES



## jamminjimi (Mar 2, 2010)

Well it seems that everyone one is doing smoked cheese. Well here is my successful attempt in an MES. I used the Harbor Freight soldering iron in a can trick. This worked very well internal temps never went over 75*. I would cycle the soldering iron on and off by watching the smoke. Well here are my victims.









Cheese in the smoker check out the can and soldering iron.





After the smoke already wrapped and ready for a cold nap.





Enjoy the view.


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## ronp (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## treegje (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice Job...


----------



## deltadude (Mar 2, 2010)

Way to go!

How much did you pay for the soldering iron?
What model did you get?


----------



## xjcamaro (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes, looks good, did you use chunks of wood or chips? 

My temps also got into the 70's but that was with the door all the way shut and baffle closed. Trapping all the heat and smoke. When the temp would rise i would just open the baffle a little to let out some of the heat, then close it again.

In the past ive just used small chunks in my can and found that the larger blocky size of the chunks left alot of open area and i was constantly having to shake the can or feed more wood or play with it to get the wood to hit the iron. And i had to add wood about every half hour.

Yesterday i got a bag of wood chips and used those during my cheese smoke last night. It worked so much better. i filled the can up to the opening of the lip (If you look at my pictures i lay my can on its side) and just let it go. I never had to add wood, i just gave the can a shake about once and hour to settle everything in the can. It smoked for 3 hours and probably could have went for 4-5 without adding wood.


----------



## jamminjimi (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicago Electric Item# 47887. I think it was $5.00 really cheap. xjcamaro I used chip of Apple wood. I had to shake can occasionally.


----------



## frizzlefry (Nov 16, 2011)

I tried this method and all the cheese came out with a metallic taste.  Did I do something wrong?

I used a brand new iron.


----------



## xjcamaro (Nov 16, 2011)

What kind of wood did you use?


----------



## sound1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Smoking the Pepper Jack has ended up as one of my kids favorites.


----------



## michael ark (Nov 17, 2011)

Did you burn the iron off before you used it.They probable use a lot of oil in manufacturing it cause it's not painted steel.
 


Frizzlefry said:


> I tried this method and all the cheese came out with a metallic taste.  Did I do something wrong?
> 
> I used a brand new iron.


----------



## jike03 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm interested in finding out where you purchased your grates.


----------



## richs050 (Nov 18, 2011)

So, did you drill a hole in the can and slide the tip of the iron into the chips? or set the can on top of the hot iron? not to clear in the photo.  I like the idea and plan to give it a try.







Richard


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 18, 2011)

Frizzlefry said:


> I tried this method and all the cheese came out with a metallic taste.  Did I do something wrong?
> 
> I used a brand new iron.


How long did you smoke for?

What woos did you use?

Wet or Dry Chips?

The "Metallic Taste" is most likely "Creosote"

Open a vent for some oxygen, and it should make a difference.

DO NOT soak you chips!

Try using pellets

TJ
 




JIke03 said:


> I'm interested in finding out where you purchased your grates.


Go to Walmart

A 3 Pack of stacking non-stick cooling racks are $9

TJ




richs050 said:


> So, did you drill a hole in the can and slide the tip of the iron into the chips? or set the can on top of the hot iron? not to clear in the photo.  I like the idea and plan to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Punch a hole in the side of the can, and stick your iron thru the hole

DO NOT soak your chips

TJ


----------



## domapoi (Nov 18, 2011)

Did you burn off the can too. A lot of cans use a food grade rubber type of sealant on the seams and lids (since they don't seal cans with lead solder anymore). You may want to "SEASON" the can too.


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 19, 2011)

looks good


----------

